# 1500w Charger choise



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi

I need a charger to plug my Smart DC anywhere 120v 15A socket will be availiable.
My battery set-up will be 48S - 8P with Headway 10Ah cells. I will use Mini bms centralised with final voltage of 3.6v per cell.

Because I can't find a 1800w charger I need to choose between two 1500w model. 

Wich one will be the better choise and what will be the better ending voltage (48s x 3.6v)?


-KP-D(1500w) charger: 250$, amps screen, 120v input, 8A out.....
http://www.evassemble.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=10

-Elcon 1500w HF/PFC: 350$, 10 unique algorithms, 85 to 265v input, 8A out.....
http://www.evassemble.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=17


Or have you more option of charger for 500$ or less?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

If you can get 10 choices put in then I'd go with the Elcon. Only because you have 10 end voltage settings to taylor your pack. With the Kelly it is just one and that's it. I don't know how good the Kelly chargers are but my DC DC has proven quite good. I purchased an Elcon but the 3000w model for my 120 volt pack. Elcon can also be used in both 110 and 220 outlets. Nice, yes? Elcons have a good track record. Accurate at the cut off voltage too. I have a custom algorithm and 10 end volt choices but my main pack size is 120 volts. 

Pete


----------

